# 28mm tires on the Allez Smartweld



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried 28mm tire on there smartweld. If so what brand and wheelset are you using


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I do not have 28's on my Allez smartweld... I have 26's on my Allez, but they're on 25mm wide wheels and when I measure them with a digital caliper, they measure 27.25mm. It does appear as if there is still some room and I bet that 28's would fit, on the right set of wheels. I'm sure that 28's on my wheels would probably measure well above 28 though.


----------



## cuzitsmyUSofwtvr (Jul 24, 2012)

cxboy said:


> Has anyone tried 28mm tire on there smartweld. If so what brand and wheelset are you using


I have a 2014 allez comp race. I am running 28c s-works turbos (the old turbos, not the new one that just recently came out). Mounted on CL40's.

Clearance is tight, but enough that it works. I have run this set-up for about 300-400 miles thus far without issues. To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if they rub in a sprint with someone who puts out a lot of power, but for everyday riding it should be fine.

Spencer


----------



## cuzitsmyUSofwtvr (Jul 24, 2012)

I will add that this defintely will not work if you are running a 28mm tire that swells to beyond 28 (ie some contis, etc). Its got to be a true 28mm tire for this to work because the clearance is so close.

Spencer


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

And here I was about to say I know a guy that runs a 28 on his, but it looks like you've got it covered...

I'll add this to what he said, it's got more clearance than the new Tarmac models. Those same wheels/tires would not fit in my 2015 S-Work. Width was good, height was too much. This has always been the the issue I've seen with the Allez line (I've had 3 over the last 10 years). They can handle width up to maybe a 32, but watch for how tall they are and cut the nibs off.
The largest I had ever run was a Michelin Pro4 in 25, it measured 29.5mm wide and had about 6mm of radial clearance to the brake bridge and fork crown. Just enough for road debris to pass through.



cuzitsmyUSofwtvr said:


> I will add that this defintely will not work if you are running a 28mm tire that swells to beyond 28 (ie some contis, etc). Its got to be a true 28mm tire for this to work because the clearance is so close.
> 
> Spencer


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

Thx for all the help....Any one using the Vitoria open pave 27mm, any feedback on performance and if there a true 27mm and it would seem that they would fit
thx d


----------

